
Http:// vS https:// - Lazy Pro Blogger - lazyproblogger
http://lazyproblogger.com/http-vs-https/
======
mooism2
This doesn't seem suited to HN. It assumes a level of technical ignorance that
people on this forum have long got beyond.

